# Khamsin v Neutron



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

My current bike has 2003 Neutrons. I love 'em. Many happy miles of racing and training, they are near-bulletproof, not super-light but light enough. 

I'm looking at a new build, trying to save a few bucks, and noticed that Khamsin's are value-priced.

Are they boat anchors? Prone to breakage/ out of true problems? 

Any advice welcome...


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Boat anchors. 
Get Zondas from one of the British sites. Stiffer than your Neutrons and comparable weight. Either that or something from one of the esteemed wheel buiders who frequent this community.


----------



## pcs2 (Sep 4, 2006)

They are heavy (2000g+ IIRC), but they are solid. 

I have a set from 2006 that are still going strong. Never had to true them/grease or replace anything. I'm ~ 210lbs and these are great training/bad weather wheels.

Granted I have several wheelsets/bikes I rotate through, but I'm not gentle on my equipment. They can usually be had for under 180$ IIRC from the UK which makes them a good deal IMO.

They are not an upgrade from what you have, but if you need something new and are on a tight budget, those are pretty good.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Creakyknees said:


> My current bike has 2003 Neutrons. I love 'em. Many happy miles of racing and training, they are near-bulletproof, not super-light but light enough.
> 
> I'm looking at a new build, trying to save a few bucks, and noticed that Khamsin's are value-priced.
> 
> ...


I have both. The Khamsin is indestructible, and surprisingly not a bad wheel at all. But it is really, really, really, really HARSH. And jarring. I recommend the Neutron, wholeheartedly. They are durable, spin nicely, fairly light. Only complain is that the front wheel feels a bit soft.

I have a Zonda on order which should arrive soon.


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

I have the 2010 Khamsins and agree they are tough and seem to spin forever. I would describe them best as a good training set or an excellent commuter set.


----------



## pcs2 (Sep 4, 2006)

Just checked Ribble, khamsins are 123$ CDN for the set. Do......not......need.....7th....wheelset......


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I made a review a while back on the 2011 Khamsins. They're still serving their purpose of surviving under me on roads they shouldn't really be ridden on. I've had to re-true the front a bit but nothing major as it's the case for any wheel under me for the record.

The price and serviceability put it ahead of any low-end boutique wheel. The "spin forever" thing stands. When the front wheel spins freely from me lifting the bike upward, it keeps spinning as I navigate the house to the bike stand.


----------



## Golfguy (Nov 20, 2010)

I have both Khamsin and Zonda sets (both from Ribble). The Khamsin is pretty heavy, but seems to be bomb-proof. I don't perceive the harsh ride that OJ does, but the freehub is really, REALLY loud. My regular training partner says it sounds like a bunch of angry bees. I got the Zondas at a reasonable price and they're almost a pound lighter than the Khamsins and the freewheeling is much quieter. They seem to be just as solid as the Khamsins and both spin quite smoothly. Hard to beat the price on Khamsin for my foul weather/trainer bike. I use the Zondas on my main ride. It would be difficult for me to stomach the $270 US price difference between the Zondas and the Neutrons for only 85 grams, though.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Golfguy said:


> I have both Khamsin and Zonda sets (both from Ribble). The Khamsin is pretty heavy, but seems to be bomb-proof. I don't perceive the harsh ride that OJ does, but the freehub is really, REALLY loud. My regular training partner says it sounds like a bunch of angry bees. I got the Zondas at a reasonable price and they're almost a pound lighter than the Khamsins and the freewheeling is much quieter. They seem to be just as solid as the Khamsins and both spin quite smoothly. Hard to beat the price on Khamsin for my foul weather/trainer bike. I use the Zondas on my main ride. It would be difficult for me to stomach the $270 US price difference between the Zondas and the Neutrons for only 85 grams, though.


Golfguy, which year is your Khamsin? Mine are from 2007, with G3 lacing both front and back. I think it is recently changed to use radial lacing in the front.


----------



## Golfguy (Nov 20, 2010)

I believe mine are 2009, they also have the G3 lacing front and rear.


----------



## masi85 (Feb 20, 2007)

All of Campy's sealed bearing wheels are heavy but they look nice and are generally sturdy. I also believe they are being made in Taiwan now from the country of origin sticker on my Scirocco's. Real weights (all 2011 models except Vento) without skewers are Khamsin 1961gm, Vento (pre reaction) 1891gm and Scirocco 1882gm. Really the best deal for the money are the Zonda's at only 1529gm (non two way fit) from shinybikes in the UK. The Zonda's are only slightly heavier than the Eurus, Shamal and Fulcrum 1 and 0and probably more comfortable but not as laterally stiff as the aluminum spoke wheels.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

It is (or was in 2011) the other way round. Tour Magazin measured the Zondas to be marginally stiffer (and more aero too) than the Shamals. These were pre 2012 though, i.e. no Mega 3G on the Shamal (and Eurus) rear.


----------



## Golfguy (Nov 20, 2010)

masi85 said:


> Really the best deal for the money are the Zonda's...


masi, that was exactly the conclusion I came to, and why I bought mine. For me it was easy to tell the difference between the Khamsin I had before and the Zonda. They do feel easier to accelerate. I could not perceive any stiffness difference between them, though, if there is any.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

masi85 said:


> All of Campy's sealed bearing wheels are heavy but they look nice and are generally sturdy. I also believe they are being made in Taiwan now from the country of origin sticker on my Scirocco's. Real weights (all 2011 models except Vento) without skewers are Khamsin 1961gm, Vento (pre reaction) 1891gm and Scirocco 1882gm. Really the best deal for the money are the Zonda's at only 1529gm (non two way fit) from shinybikes in the UK. The Zonda's are only slightly heavier than the Eurus, Shamal and Fulcrum 1 and 0and probably more comfortable but not as laterally stiff as the aluminum spoke wheels.


My new set of Zonda 2-ways just arrived, in time or snow and sub-zero temps in my area unfortunately. Can't wait for the roads to clear a bit so that I can test ride them. I am eager to compare them to my set of Shamal Ultra 2-ways.


----------

